# Need help on a Nissan Skyline GTS-R33 - 1994 model



## mosby (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi,

first, sorry for any bad english as I'm not used to write about "car stuff" in english.

As said in the title I own a Nissan Skyline GTS-R33 - 1994 model. I've had this car for about 2-3 months and I must say I SIMPLY LOVE IT! Best feel ever, even better then sex!

ANYWAY... I wanna spend some money on it and it currently only has about 260-270hp and *I'd like to get a good start and get about 320-350hp out of it.*

I already have replaced the Exhaust and air-filter.

And here is one suggestion I got so far:
Trust MX Front pipe - its 3"
Greddy type RS Blow off valve kit
Greddy Spec-R kit – 284x600x76mm
Greddy Profec B Spec II Boost Controller 
Greddy E-Manage Ultimate
And allso gonna replace the catalyst too.... And get Shift-light installed 

the turbo will run on about 0,9 bars...

So any comments or suggestions? And any idea on how much this should get me?
I know I could have had a smaller intercooler, but it just looked so neat 

So please give me both good and negative responds if you have any


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

you will need a metal head gasket to drop compression ratio as the gts is a high compression engine for a turbo'd car.

The blow off valve is a waste of money and not ideal on a AFM equiped vehicle.


----------



## mosby (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont understand the "high compression" thingie, still much to learn, but I know what a metal head gasket it and didnt know I needed one when I was only goonna do this with my car... I thought it was only after like 350hp or so you should change it...

some dude that works at a tuning firm tells me I shouldnt need it yet as Im only gonna get it around 330hp... But it dont cost much so might as well buy a Greddy one and get it installed.. 

the blow off valve is just for the sound, nothing more... I love that sound it makes 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

mosby said:


> I dont understand the "high compression" thingie, still much to learn, but I know what a metal head gasket it and didnt know I needed one when I was only goonna do this with my car... I thought it was only after like 350hp or so you should change it...
> 
> some dude that works at a tuning firm tells me I shouldnt need it yet as Im only gonna get it around 330hp... But it dont cost much so might as well buy a Greddy one and get it installed..
> 
> ...


The gasket is not required if you are prepared to take a chance on the vehicle or the guy doing the work is an amazing engine mapper. I was advising on the safest route and with the mods described so far you will see around 300bhp at the flywheel


----------



## mosby (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, as you said, its better to be safe then sorry.. The person at the shop agreed that it was a good choice so thanks


----------



## RB25DETR32 (Jan 14, 2008)

You really dont need a blow off its just to let pressure off the engine.... and as far as the greddy e-manage, dont get it.....what you want is Power FC....way better. Its what I have in my 32...and honestly if i was you i would buy an external wastegate to let pressure off your turbine even though your only boosting .9 bar. I have a R32 with RB25DET with a TO4E Turbin boosting 1.5 bar and that wastegate comes in handy for relieving pressure off your turbine. The profec b II is a good boost controller...its the one i use, but if your looking to make power you should think about getting some injectors....im using the S15 stock injectors which are pretty nice....I think that with my set up im pushing about 360 at the wheels......but im not going any higher than that....I dont need that much power for drifting.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i also agree that the power FC is better than the e-manage for your application...

the metal head gasket... (personally i would go with tomei over greddy).... is a perventative type of mod, you have to remember that the car is 14yrs old and im sure the stock gasket could be replaced... so you might as well do this when everything else is being done...

a wastegate will be better but wont go PSHHH as nice as the blow-off valve, if you were seeking out 400+ HP id say go with a blow off valve, but the wastegate for your application would be better and more reliable.... something to remember is that blow-off valves ALWAYS leak some pressure, where as wastegates (as long as they are working correctly) wont.

you might also think of upgrading your clutch, and other parts of your transmission so it wont explode with the extra HP you are looking to get...

also check your timing belt while you are there, remember it could also be 14yrs old and if that snaps well your engine is pretty much gone...

catalyst? do you mean catalitic converter? if you do... then possibly you could just remove it entirely unless you have to conform to some kind of emissions control... but usually a modded skyline wont pass due to the amount of petrol they burn for there power output...

im more familiar with GTR's and RB26's than the other trim lines of the skyline line...  but there are a couple forums which have much more traffic and are dedicated to the skyline...

in Canada there is GTRCanada.com lots of helpful people and lots of traffic, there is also alot of threads about people getting 300-500hp out of the RB25... granted they are in an R32 and you have an R33 but the same RB25 in both so the mods will work in both R32 and R33(in regards to power out put)

in Australia its Skylines Australia one of the best RB26 and RB30 engine builders in the world is a very active member here, and again lots and lots of traffic and info...

in the UK (which is where you are at) is Welcome - GTR OWNERS CLUB but im sure you have already found that one, if not thenyou are in for a treat... just like the other forums mentioned tons of info and tons of traffic... 

hope this helps you out


----------



## dmr32 (Mar 19, 2008)

350hp is ~around 260kw.

to get closer to this power range you'll have to make sure the exhaust is flowing freely. punch out your cat.

your fuel system will have to be up to scratch. make sure you have an aftermarket fuel pump like a bosch 044 or 040, and injectors to suit. (anything top feed, like S15 SR20DET injectors)

the standard T28 turbo from the RB25DET shouldn't be pushed any further than 14PSI, which is on the borderline. you won't get that sort of power from 14PSI. something like a HKS 2540 or equivalent. running high boost will mean your AFM will max out, so upgrade to a Z32 which can read this higher amount of air.

if you still have your standard clutch, it won't last too long. you'll have to upgrade to a heavy duty or equivalent.

the standard head gasket is fine, and can handle power of up to 280-300kw without having to upgrade.


----------

